

Why you should eliminate titles at startups - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/why-you-should-eliminate-titles-start-ups

======
masonhensley
While I can kinda agree with what he's saying, I think that if you are going
to get loose with titles, you need to have a CEO clearly defined both
internally and externally.

Someone's ass needs to be be on the line at the end of the day.

